# Finally got my CAAD10



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is my take
Frame: CAAD10 56cm
Wheels: Reynolds Assault
Groupo: SRAM Rival with Force BB30 Crankset
Handlebars: FSA Wing Pro Alloy
Seatpost: 3T Palladio Team
Stem: 3T ARX Team
Saddle: Fizi:k Arione
weighed 16.6lbs with all parts
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelbarber/5513497306/" title="IMG_4657 by Michael Barber, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5513497306_8d55a846b8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_4657" /></a>


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Like the frame. 

Unsure about the amount of spacers you are running, however. Not sure that is even a safe amount?


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah im not sure about them either, i just picked it up today from the shop. they left extra room so we could get my fit right and could take it down if needed later


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

BarberMike said:


> yeah im not sure about them either, i just picked it up today from the shop. they left extra room so we could get my fit right and could take it down if needed later


Yea, if that's the case, I would spend a little time figuring out the most comfortable height. Set it up and ride it for a few weeks at that, and then get the steerer cut to length when youre happy with it.


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet ride I like white bikes. By the way how long did you have to wait to get it? I've been waiting for about 3 weeks now. I'm in no hurry can't ride yet anyways, but I can stare at it if it's here.


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks man. And I ordered It somewhere around mid january so It took about 7-8 weeks


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

BarberMike said:


> Thanks man. And I ordered It somewhere around mid january so It took about 7-8 weeks


That's almost 2 months Why do you think it takes so long? When I ordered mine LBS told me in about three days. Then I called about ten days after they gave me another few days. Well it's been over a week since their few days and they haven't called me yet I almost feel like I'm getting the run around or something......... Before I decided on the CAAD 10, the LBS was trying to sell me a closeout bike that was 2 years old and they had swapped out the original parts for lesser quality ones and was not a cannondale. Maybe they think I will get impatient and buy the closeout bike instead since it's in stock. Anyways this is my first road bike I only put $1000 down on it just incase something like this happens and I would pay for the rest when it comes in. Now that it's been about a month since I ordered I have more money now maybe I should get a Super Six instead.


----------

